# My First CC!



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Got a single from a person about 2 years ago and finally decided to fire it up for my birthday, and damnit I'm hooked now! So excited about this


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ah yes, they are quite good aren't they? :vs_laugh:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a beautiful shot, and a beautiful stick!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Dark Side!


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

As Tony said, welcome to the dark side, this slope is even more slippery 


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigarer said:


> Got a single from a person about 2 years ago and finally decided to fire it up for my birthday, and damnit I'm hooked now! So excited about this


You are SO screwed... Lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> You are SO screwed... Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## jgarcia9102 (Jun 18, 2016)

I also had my first CC experience earlier this month...

Isn't it great to finally understand what 'twang' means? I'll never mistake that flavor profile for anything else.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jgarcia9102 said:


> I also had my first CC experience earlier this month...
> 
> Isn't it great to finally understand what 'twang' means? I'll never mistake that flavor profile for anything else.


The Twang is the Thang!!!!!!!!!!
:vs_cool:


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

The crazy part is good CC's are cheaper than most NC's, assuming you buy boxes.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

jgarcia9102 said:


> I also had my first CC experience earlier this month...
> 
> Isn't it great to finally understand what 'twang' means? I'll never mistake that flavor profile for anything else.


Ha yessir!


----------

